# acdelco synchromesh friction modified transmission fluid



## MK4_GTI_1.8T (Sep 30, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has used the ac delco synchromesh friction modified transmission fluid in their mk4 manual transmissions? I heard of ppl putting it in their mk2s but not too much about mk4s, and whats the weight on this fluid? any info on this fluid would be appreciated, thanks guys


----------

